# waterfowl production areas....



## RBATA93 (Oct 7, 2010)

I was planning on going 2 a waterfowl production area 2 set a string of muskrat traps then someone said it's illegeal to trap on that. this true? i can't find it specifically stated but just wondering if anybody has heard of this. Thanks for any help


----------



## Fox hunter1 (Jan 15, 2011)

It is ok to trap on waterfowl production areas you just cant drive a vehicle on it, i do a lot of trapping on waterfowl production, good luck with your trapping season


----------

